# pontiac heads



## EDDIE COOK (Oct 20, 2011)

Can someone identify these heads, 977877-b 8 5, 077877-a 80 6, like to know what year and whay kind, there is no outside casting information, EC


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that's just a partial number, the complete number should be cast into the heads under the valve covers - but the partial number is consistent also with the tripower 421 for model year 1965.

Nice pieces.

Bear


----------



## EDDIE COOK (Oct 20, 2011)

Bear, those numbers are under the valve cover, can,t make out any numbers on the outside of the castinglooked up pontiac head casting numbers and couldn,t find anything, you think there 421 casting heads, going to take them off and have a look underneath. EC


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes I do, just from the numbers you were able to see and the fact that we're already pretty sure that's a YJ 421 that was built by Royal Pontiac no less... it all fits. I've never heard of there being any numbers on the deck side of a head that would be visible only with them removed, so I'm not sure I'd go to the trouble...

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

1965
Application
Casting Number
4-BBL
9778777
3X2
9778777
Replacement
093

that would be consistent with a bobcat motor, does your car have a badge like this anywhere or a place where the paint is faded from it? Please post some pics of the car would love to see it.

1965 GTO Sport Coupe


----------



## EDDIE COOK (Oct 20, 2011)

I must be plain stupid when it comes to computers, been trying to post pictures but can,t, must be dooing something wrong, will keep on trying. EC BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR THE REPLY AWFULLAY NICE OF YOU GUYS.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Eddie, try using 'advanced mode' or 'go advanced' on your replies, then click on the little paper-clip looking doodad to "attach" picture files stored on your computer to your message. That's a little easier to do than embedding them directly in the message.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1965/66 GTO 389 engines used the same head as 421's in these years. Same casting/part numbers. It is known as a "421 head".


----------



## EDDIE COOK (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice. And it's a post coupe :cool. 

Any racing history with this car?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sweet car, i am kinda partial to post coupes.... love the big and little tires on it too. That cars got some attitude...


----------

